# Finally....APR



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

We put our stuff up, read and discuss....









http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (Semtex)*

I just shot my lo*d!!!!! 303ft lbs!!! What? REvo better come with something hot!!!!!!!!!!APR is about to make some serious loot from this forum alone! Like i have been saying from the start, the first company to drop software was going to make a killing. At Waterfest they said they would be first and it looks like that was no BS!!!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Finally....APR (Semtex)*

Sweet!
Now I gotta convince my wife we "need" this in our car.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (Pretarion)*

FRom APR's web site ( hope this is ok to post)

Audi A3 2.0T FSI - APR ECU Upgrade
The ultimate chip upgrade for the A3 2.0T FSI engine is available from APR. After months of long nights and many hours of dyno work we are pleased to offer you chip tuning that is second to none. We have worked hand in hand with many customers to deliver a chip that works. Expect huge increases in low-end torque, improved throttle response and a smoother, more powerful top end.
Stage I ECU Upgrade 
Not only does our Stage I software give you higher peak numbers of 252 horsepower and 303lb-ft. of torque, but also gains of up to 61 horsepower are available at lower rpms! This software is the ultimate upgrade for the new A3 and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory, without pushing the limits. With factory like smoothness and drivability, the new power will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.
APR chips are available in an octane specific version for the octane of gasoline that you typically run in your car. The power that the chip makes also depends on which ECU is in your vehicle. The A3 2.0T ECU can be upgraded via DirectPort Programming. For more information on DirectPort Programming, please see the DirectPort page. For more information on the ECU upgrade, please see the charts below.
Version	
Engine ECU 
Number 91 Octane 
Chipped	93 Octane 
Chipped Notes*	DirectPort
Available 
Stage I	
8P0 907 115 B	246hp/282lb-ft	252hp/303lb-ft	2005	Y
*Due to many variations, ALWAYS refer to the ECU part number in your car.
All APR chip upgrades use encryption, which serve several purposes. First, it keeps prying eyes out of our software and prevents lesser companies from copying the chip and degrading the product. Secondly, the encryption prevents the dealer from flash programming the ECU. Also, all APR software is undetectable to a dealers VAG diagnostic tool.
All APR chip software comes with lifetime free updates. There is also a lifetime warranty against defects in the software. All chip upgrades have a 30-day Money Back Guarantee. 

Oh my goodness 303lbs!!! ( i know i already said this but im stoked!!!)i just woke up my wife with my jumping in the bed after seeing this post


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Finally....APR (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_i just woke up my wife with my jumping in the bed after seeing this post













































That's the funniest damn thing I have read today.
Those numbers are FRIGGIN amazing if they are valid. Any dyno results?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (Pretarion)*

Click on the link from Semtex' origonal post Dyno results are in the upper right hand corner


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (cwash36)*

I cant wait til people read this in the morning. this thread will never end


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Finally....APR (cwash36)*

WOW i just dropped my load......forget the audio I think I am going to chip the car next


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (aLLsTaRDUB)*

thats two lo*ds!!! its early yet


----------



## suburbanlife866 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (aLLsTaRDUB)*

is this chip for the six speed and DSG?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Finally....APR (suburbanlife866)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suburbanlife866* »_is this chip for the six speed and DSG?

Yes it states both trannies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Excellent numbers, for such


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Excellent numbers, for such a small price. 
2.0t is going to have a sweet career... this is only the beginning!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Finally....APR (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_I just shot my lo*d!!!!! 303ft lbs!!! What? REvo better come with something hot!!!!!!!!!!APR is about to make some serious loot from this forum alone! Like i have been saying from the start, the first company to drop software was going to make a killing. At Waterfest they said they would be first and it looks like that was no BS!!!

Its going to be a hard decision, I'll tell you that. Revo vs. APR, but APR is taking a big lead.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is awesome, hoping to go test drive an A3 sunday and get one soon after that. The first thing I do will definately be to chip it. I'm just wondering how it will affect gas mileage. Anyone know anything about that?
My dad chipped his dodge ram with a hemi and got about 3 mpg more though, so maybe the same can be said for this?


----------



## audiA3vt (Mar 22, 2005)

DEAR LORD ALL A4 DRIVERS THANK YOU...damn that is so nice...how hard is it to instal this thing and how can i hide it so it don't mess up the audi 4 year warranty....


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Finally....APR (Semtex)*












































I'll still wait to see how chris makes out with the revo stuff, once i get my car... prolly won't be long now...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (audiA3vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiA3vt* »_DEAR LORD ALL A4 DRIVERS THANK YOU...damn that is so nice...how hard is it to instal this thing and how can i hide it so it don't mess up the audi 4 year warranty....

Check the APR link in the first post for instructions on both, very easy to hide (unless to dealer is specifically looking for it).


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Check the APR link in the first post for instructions on both, very easy to hide (unless to dealer is specifically looking for it).

I'm no expert but from what I read it seems it would be impossible to detect, no?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

I am replying to questions and posting my own here... <> Regarding the MPG question, I've heard that under typical driving conditions, chips will be the same or better. Chris would have a better idea on this. <> Warranty... Apr claims it's undetectable, so the dealer shouldn't be able to void your warranty. <> I can't get on their website, and don't see the cost in this post, how much? anyone know? <> I am with Judge, waiting for Revo/Chris (since we are local to him). I hope you guys in other areas get Apr and report back to camp asap!!!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan, doesn't it say the cost of this chip is $599? It shows this price on the APR site. Not bad for such a huge gain in hp and torque IMO.

















_Modified by TCinOC at 7:00 AM 8/10/2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

THe price strts at 599 and then goes up depending on the additional feature you may want. Now that my initial delight over the fact that there is a chip in the states avail, i will be waiting for REVO also.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Its just good to see that the #'s are so high and we can use that as a estimation of whats to come from other reputable tuners.


----------



## mog555 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (cwash36)*

I will probably go in Friday and try her out.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Its just good to see that the #'s are so high and we can use that as a estimation of whats to come from other reputable tuners.

superchip and upsolute have had chips out for a while. installing in the u.s. -with 240+ hp. Up was approx 450$ installed and the dude was in nj.


----------



## coombs (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Any one else notice in APRs dyno they claim the the stock A3 is over 200 hp. Backs up others claims that Audi underated the power???


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (coombs)*

Yeah looks like about 210 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_? <> I am with Judge, waiting for Revo/Chris (since we are local to him). I hope you guys in other areas get Apr and report back to camp asap!!!

Oh I dont know if I'm going to wait or not, while Chris' proximity, knowledge, and recomendation is a big bonus for REVO, I like the fact that the APR is controled through the cruise control and the fact that they only make chips for VW/Audi/porche. APR also seems like a much more quality company than Revo, I cant substantiate this, but they have a much better web site and give much more info on their product. I might be completly off. Oh and of course I dont think I can wait.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

So Judge, what your saying is you also have the impatience bug


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: APR...*









^-- That says it all.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Oh I dont know if I'm going to wait or not, 

My bad, I meant sparkx not the judge. 
who has the best web site doesn't mean anything to me, but I understand what you're saying. Revo vs. Apr will always be a big debate. programming, it's an item that people take extremely seriously b/c it can totally f your car up. is there an A4 2.0T program that has been on the market for a while now? maybe we should check out the feedback in other rooms? I know Zerin has the 2.0T with APR. he has posted info on it via the dubspeed fourum.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

_Modified by zakurie at 11:41 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

zakurie, i asume that means you are getting the download today, you lucky sob


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

_Modified by zakurie at 11:41 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

I have an APR installer 30 miles away. He is calling them to find out if it's REALLY both transmissions. they did some A4s that said it was both, but the program was really for MT. 
You can pick 91 or 93 octane, but you must pick one. They'll flash the program for that precise octane. if you want to update it, they can do it for free if you get this installed at a local installer. if you send it in for installation at APR you would have to keep mailing it in for updates such as octane, security, etc.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I have an APR installer 30 miles away. He is calling them to find out if it's REALLY both transmissions. they did some A4s that said it was both, but the program was really for MT. 
You can pick 91 or 93 octane, but you must pick one. They'll flash the program for that precise octane. if you want to update it, they can do it for free if you get this installed at a local installer. if you send it in for installation at APR you would have to keep mailing it in for updates such as octane, security, etc.

Oh I know the website thing is complete BS, but its little things like that, the fact that they came out with the product first, and that the only work with VW/Audi/porche cars that makes you choose one over another when products are so close.
What if you use 94 octane,







,I know they have a 100 octane race mode as well. There are two installers around 30 miles from my house I emailed one and will probably contact the other as well to get specifics.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Oh I know the website thing is complete BS, but its little things like that, the fact that they came out with the product first, and that the only work with VW/Audi/porche cars that makes you choose one over another when products are so close.


REVO only works with those makes also. This is an APR commercial post not a place to discuss which is better from the end of a distributor so I'm not going to make any comments or answer any questions directed towards me in this thread. I just wanted to clear that up.
Any other brands you see on the REVO website are VAG related brands and APR offers software for many of them also.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

wow i can't wait to get thisss.
any dyno's yet? haha


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

I just called apr again. he said there is a deal for the A3. 499$ now. wtf?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Ryan...did you find out if the software is for the MT or DSG or both?


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

seriously?
did they say for how long?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_Ryan...did you find out if the software is for the MT or DSG or both?

yes it's for both! zakurie, you will be the first!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_seriously?
did they say for how long?

I just called the local installer. he will call APR and confirm the deal. he told me $499 is on the table for A3. but the site was just updated last night, so how could that be!!? be back to you soon. he's also getting a group price for us....


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

instead of 10 guys calling and asking about this. let's wait for the installer to verify with APR. I WILL post the results right away. Thanks


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan, who and where is the local installer you are referring to.PA or NJ??


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_instead of 10 guys calling and asking about this. let's wait for the installer to verify with APR. I WILL post the results right away. Thanks

okay cool.. if you do a gb, does everyone have to go to the same location?


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_okay cool.. if you do a gb, does everyone have to go to the same location?

I want in but in CT.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_
okay cool.. if you do a gb, does everyone have to go to the same location?

yes same installer, that would be the only way a gb would work for programming. sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Ryan, who and where is the local installer you are referring to.PA or NJ??

Lebanon Pa. but if you can get someone in NJ to put something together, go for it. you would have yourself, Judge. and if zach gives this a giant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tomorrow, sparks may want it too.
if it's a great deal, I would drive up. will advise when Lebanon calls me back re: 499.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

The way APR has priced in the past is: base price (either $599 or the $499 group buy we're hearing about) + $149 for the performance map-- from the web site, looks like only 91 & 93 are available right now, no 100. You could get both, but why you'd want to, i don't know. If the group buy price of $499 includes stock+chip, that's outstanding.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (satch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satch* »_If the group buy price of $499 includes stock+chip, that's outstanding.

there is no stock program right now. haha. i am serious. 
the initial buyers would only have chipped. they can get a flash down the line but would have to pay for the upcharge of having two programs. if you pay for 2 now, you will get one program NOW, another down the line, that you payed for, PLUS a 3rd for free. < this is how i'm reading it.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
yes same installer, that would be the only way a gb would work for programming. sorry.


no, that's fine. thanks for the info though










_Modified by jokr02 at 10:54 AM 8/10/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

jeez people, isn't your A3 fast enough??










_Modified by portishead at 10:51 AM 8-10-2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_jeez people, isn't your A3 fast enough??








 
hey now. put that away. we are enthusiasts. always need to be tweaking here, upgrading there, comparing this, showing off that.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_hey now. put that away. we are enthusiasts. always need to be tweaking here, upgrading there, comparing this, showing off that.

haha, hey I was only half serious. no seriously, I want to do it, I just don't want to be the first one!


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

I think that if you buy the chip now (before other programs are available), then you will get a 2nd program for free (presumably stock) when it is available. As least that's how I read it.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_I think that if you buy the chip now (before other programs are available), then you will get a 2nd program for free (presumably stock) when it is available. As least that's how I read it.

GOT YA!! I think you're right! sorry. that makes sense. they are saying, yes we should wait for the other programs to be available before we go public. but we know you're all anxious. so get 1 program now, and come back and get the 2nd free.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_I think that if you buy the chip now (before other programs are available), then you will get a 2nd program for free (presumably stock) when it is available. As least that's how I read it.

what exactly is stock, if you don't mind me asking..
is it so that you don't have to press all those buttons and watch the flashing lights when you wanna use it?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Stock is stock.....200hp, the way it comes off the lot, unchipped.
Its for when you bring the car in for service, so that the dealer doesn't know or feel that extra power and torque.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_Stock is stock.....200hp, the way it comes off the lot, unchipped.
Its for when you bring the car in for service, so that the dealer doesn't know or feel that extra power and torque.

oh i understand.. so you can run the stock program when you go in for service to hide the power. and while you're on the road you can run the other chipped program. got it thanks


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_
oh i understand.. so you can run the stock program when you go in for service to hide the power. and while you're on the road you can run the other chipped program. got it thanks









right. but from what we are seeing, you won't have access to the stock program, only chip. then later on, you can have both.


----------



## mog555 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ok, here is the skinny as told to me...
They are working on how to have the car tell the user what program it is in. This will be done by the end of the monthish at which time they will release the switchable program.
Currently they have the 93 and 91 and if you purchase now (as told to me) you will just get a reflash, and when the "stock" program is released you will get that one, the 2nd program, for free. But alas they don't have the cable for a DSG car at the place I go, so no dice for a week or so.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (mog555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mog555* »_Ok, here is the skinny as told to me...
They are working on how to have the car tell the user what program it is in. This will be done by the end of the monthish at which time they will release the switchable program.
Currently they have the 93 and 91 and if you purchase now (as told to me) you will just get a reflash, and when the "stock" program is released you will get that one, the 2nd program, for free. But alas they don't have the cable for a DSG car at the place I go, so no dice for a week or so.









I see...I overlooked the disclaimer on the APR site that says ECMS switching is not available, yet. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Excuse me for a minute while i clean up...... OK now that is friken awsome. I think i'm going to have to do this.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Hey guys, I am running the 2.0T Software in my B7, getting 245HP/290TQ on the AT6. Running the first application in the US for it...just here to say that this software is the real deal. Kudos to all the guys over at APR, these numbers plus Quattro is amazing. Cant wait for the next stages and 100OCT.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_Hey guys, I am running the 2.0T Software in my B7, getting 245HP/290TQ on the AT6. Running the first application in the US for it...just here to say that this software is the real deal. Kudos to all the guys over at APR, these numbers plus Quattro is amazing. Cant wait for the next stages and 100OCT.

thanks for sharing. any other feedback? how does it effect your car at idle? any blips or probs at all?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Car is just as smooth if not more so then stock, it just pulls and pulls from 2K on up. I have only been chipped for a few hundred miles so I cant report on gas mileage but no issues at all. Zerin Dube is running the 6MT Beta for the same flash and he has had similar results and no issues/or codes.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

For MD/DC people: just checked with NGP in Aberdeen. They have the cable to communicate w/ the DSG-equipped ECU-- they are checking to see if they have the DSG file. Didn't ask about whether they'd do a $499 group-buy price, but if there's interest, I'd ask. They also confirmed the one program per ECU situation for the time being.
They mentioned that they chipped a Tiptronic 2.0T a few weeks ago, so that must have been an A4. If it's anyone who drops in on this board, please post w/ info & impressions!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (mog555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satch* »_For MD/DC people: just checked with NGP in Aberdeen. They have the cable to communicate w/ the DSG-equipped ECU-- they are checking to see if they have the DSG file. Didn't ask about whether they'd do a $499 group-buy price, but if there's interest, I'd ask. They also confirmed the one program per ECU situation for the time being.

the installer in PA told me this... according to apr, there is only one cable. which makes sense, why would there be a diff port for each tranny? 
he asked about the quote for 499, and said there is no such deal. they would only be willing to give us a disco for a group buy. so as of now, it's 599.


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
there is no stock program right now. haha. i am serious. 
the initial buyers would only have chipped. they can get a flash down the line but would have to pay for the upcharge of having two programs. if you pay for 2 now, you will get one program NOW, another down the line, that you payed for, PLUS a 3rd for free. < this is how i'm reading it.

Hopefully there will be some sort of coupon stating what you're entitled to in this offer, once it becomes available. If it takes a while for the additional programs to be released, I foresee a lot of dealers forgetting exactly who they owe what too. Especially if the original flash was done by a different dealer. I'd also be prepared for an install charge imposed by the dealers as the current conditions will force them to have to flash (at least the initial customers) twice. If it were me, I'd wait until all the programs are available to avoid any additional costs / charges that are unforeseen and or uncontrollable by APR.


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_Hopefully there will be some sort of coupon stating what you're entitled to in this offer, once it becomes available. If it takes a while for the additional programs to be released, I foresee a lot of dealers forgetting exactly who they owe what too. Especially if the original flash was done by a different dealer. I'd also be prepared for an install charge imposed by the dealers as the current conditions will force them to have to flash (at least the initial customers) twice. If it were me, I'd wait until all the programs are available to avoid any additional costs / charges that are unforeseen and or uncontrollable by APR.

At the time your car get flashed the car's vin is recorded in our database, all the cars that have been flashed untill the date we release the EMCS option will automaticly qualify for the free upgrade...no mistakes here.








GO APR!


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (Rice-Eater)*

How does this affect warranty? I know that if you get the switched program where you can revert back to stock for service but by right does chipping the car void the warranty? Say you forget to turn it back to stock or say the service guys knows how to enable the performance software and they somehow find it... can they void the warranty? Btw, whats the usualy procedure to enable/disable the software?
Impressive numbers... I cant wait to see someone on here get it to see what the results are on the A3.
Also, must it be installed by a certified installer? I dont know if anyone in Hawaii will be doing it.








Thx!


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

what about DSG? is this for manuals only?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (CedricSwitzerland)*

Someone is going in thurs, so results are forthcoming. and the dsg question has been answered already same cable, so yes it will work with dsg


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (volxlov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volxlov* »_How does this affect warranty? I know that if you get the switched program where you can revert back to stock for service but by right does chipping the car void the warranty? Say you forget to turn it back to stock or say the service guys knows how to enable the performance software and they somehow find it... can they void the warranty? Btw, whats the usualy procedure to enable/disable the software?
Impressive numbers... I cant wait to see someone on here get it to see what the results are on the A3.
Also, must it be installed by a certified installer? I dont know if anyone in Hawaii will be doing it.








Thx!









I dont know how many times I have answered this question, your warrenty can not simply be voided, they can however deny repair if a modification that is detected caused the malfunction/need for repair, this can be a very subjective occurance as some dealers dont care, some are a** holes. 
There is a certified APR installer in HI, check their website.


_Modified by judgegavel at 7:49 PM 8/10/2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

I have read that Audi's Diagnostics and stuff cannot detect the chip, however, the mechanic driving your car might notice that extra tourque.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_I have read that Audi's Diagnostics and stuff cannot detect the chip, however, the mechanic driving your car might notice that extra tourque.









Thats why you have to switch it back to stock, and really need the ECMS. If you forget its really a stupid mistake.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

guys, i dont know about you, but half the time i go to the techs explaining something, a problem a noise whatever (well as was the case with bmw) and i know more then they do. They know how to fix things and most likely wont be taking you car out for a joy ride long enough for them to notice that you have your car chipped unless they are doing diagnostic work. Im like Judge im sick of answering the same questions over and over and over and over (this is fast becoming my trademark) Dont take me seriously though im drinking again







jk ( not really)


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
the installer in PA told me this... according to apr, there is only one cable. which makes sense, why would there be a diff port for each tranny? 
he asked about the quote for 499, and said there is no such deal. they would only be willing to give us a disco for a group buy. so as of now, it's 599.

They connect through the OBDII port-- I could see how different ECUs might require a different cable, but if they use the same cables, that's cool. As long as they can flash DSG cars, I'm happy. 
How many commits does APTuning need for the GB price? I'd consider the drive up, though NGP is 90 mi. closer...& guess I'd have to drive up to PA twice as things stand right now. Even $599 is a good deal for stock + chip. Hmm..
Does a chip void warranty? No. That horse has been beaten beyond recognition. After I chipped my 1.8T, I never switched it back to stock, even for dealer visits. The techs could tell it was chipped, but they didn't care-- in fact, I had some good conversations a couple of them about it & some of the other stuff I had done. If you get to know your service department & don't abuse your car, your warranty will survive just fine. JM(last)TC on that.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_guys, i dont know about you, but half the time i go to the techs explaining something, a problem a noise whatever (well as was the case with bmw) and i know more then they do. They know how to fix things and most likely wont be taking you car out for a joy ride long enough for them to notice that you have your car chipped unless they are doing diagnostic work. Im like Judge im sick of answering the same questions over and over and over and over (this is fast becoming my trademark) Dont take me seriously though im drinking again







jk ( not really)

I agree, and even if the tech does feel the increase in performance, what are they going to do? As APR said, they won't be able to detect it with their tools. And it's not like they are going to dyno an A3.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

I have so decided that i am doing this once i cross the 1500km mark. The extra Horse Power and Tourque is just to hard to ignore.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_I have read that Audi's Diagnostics and stuff cannot detect the chip, however, the mechanic driving your car might notice that extra tourque.









I don't see how a mechanic has any right to void a warranty anyway just because he notices a little extra torque. To me that is nowhere near sufficient to even come close to voiding a warranty.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Hey TC, why did you get rid of your 2004 V8 Touareg, i was thinking about one of these.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Hey TC, why did you get rid of your 2004 V8 Touareg, i was thinking about one of these.

cwash36, I got rid of it because I grew tired of having to spend more than 60 bucks a pop at the gas station. Big gas tank and extremely high prices (aka the shaft) for gas, particularly premium here in California.
Don't get me wrong though, I loved my V8 Treg as it was a well designed vehicle and I personally had no problems with it during my ownership. Especially in V8 spec, it's quite luxurious even w/o opting for additional features as it comes loaded as standard.
I definitely did not like paying around 130 bucks each time for an oil change, that's even including buying my own Mobil 1 oil and bringing it in to the service dept. The V8 requires about 8 liters of oil!








In the end I just decided I was paying or wasting way too much money on keeping the Treg on the road. I wish it weren't the case otherwise I'd still have it in the garage. One thing I can say is that if you decide to pick up a Touareg, you need to get the V8 because the V6 is powerless while the gas efficiency is hardly better than the V8 because it has to pull so much weight (2.5 tons).
Still love the Touareg and miss it actually.
Now that I own the A3 I'm loving the much improved gas mileage and nimble ride qualities, especially with the DSG tranny.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

I've got a splitting headache, so I didn't get much drive time yet. However, dyno results show a gain of almost 50 lbs/ft torque at the wheels; hp only seemed to increase by about 5 at the wheels, but the tech thought the high heat of the car and the ambient environment was not letting them get good results. After a couple tries, they were pulling lower numbers after the upgrade.
The increase in torque is just amazing. Engine is still oh so smooth.
Thats all I can say right now as I my head is killing me.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_I've got a splitting headache, so I didn't get much drive time yet. However, dyno results show a gain of almost 50 lbs/ft torque at the wheels; hp only seemed to increase by about 5 at the wheels, but the tech thought the high heat of the car and the ambient environment was not letting them get good results. After a couple tries, they were pulling lower numbers after the upgrade.
The increase in torque is just amazing. Engine is still oh so smooth.
Thats all I can say right now as I my head is killing me.


"5 at the wheels"
zakurie, you cant be serious!!! 5hp at the wheels!!!! Not too impresive if this is the case! Is this on the butt dyno or actual dyno #'s? Lower #'s after the download?... i just went limp and its gonna take jenna jamison to help me recover from this disapoinment







Please tell me that im missing something


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (cwash36)*

I have been talking with the guys at APR the last few weeks and they didnt hint at numbers but i am really impressed with this. 
I cannot wait to get it on the car at Dubfest in September. Sucks cause i dont have an APR dealer here in Phoenix but the good side is that they actually asked to see if i wanted to be one. we'll see.
i know they are "testing" the exhaust now, thus the reason why it STILL ISNT THE HELL ON MY CAR YET DAMMIT. B&B sent them one to test and then i'll get the completed version soon after. Everything should hopefully be done on my car before dubfest on Sep. 18th.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

Hey VR6 NRG, did you not see the #'s he reported!!! not too good what the hell is going on here? What happened to 303lbs? Im lost right now and may not get a woody for a month


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (cwash36)*

yeah i saw the numbers. and i cant wait to couple the chip with exhaust and CAI. hopefully all will be done by the 18 of Sept..


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

You already have the software Brian?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

and also whats up with the B&B system, i thought that you would have reported on it by now?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (cwash36)*

no i dont have the software yet. i will the weekend of dubfest
also the B&B system is testing my patience. i can say its being tested now but there were some things that had to be adjusted. I am gonna wait till they get adjusted properly and then get it on the car.
i could probably go get it put on now but i want the tester to give it their go ahead so i can also see the power gains.
we are looking at also 10-12HP from CAI also. that should hopefully be installed early Sept.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

cia! from who?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_cia! from who?

cant say yet. i am being help to keeping stuff secret until i am given the go ahead for unveiling.
expect to see a lot from me soon.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

"i am being help to keeping" 
and your bustin my balls







Let us know asap.... when yo can of course


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (zakurie)*

lmao... 5 hp... someone has some broken testing equipment, or issues dynoing with DSG. 

_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_I've got a splitting headache, so I didn't get much drive time yet. However, dyno results show a gain of almost 50 lbs/ft torque at the wheels; hp only seemed to increase by about 5 at the wheels, but the tech thought the high heat of the car and the ambient environment was not letting them get good results. After a couple tries, they were pulling lower numbers after the upgrade.
The increase in torque is just amazing. Engine is still oh so smooth.
Thats all I can say right now as I my head is killing me.




_Modified by zerind at 12:29 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (zerind)*

Whatever the problem is 5hp at the wheels is a joke. This better be a fluke. Even the 50lbs torque/ft is nowhere near what was being advertised.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_Whatever the problem is 5hp at the wheels is a joke. This better be a fluke. Even the 50lbs torque/ft is nowhere near what was being advertised.









i could get an extra 5 horses from eating a bowl of beans


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_
i could get an extra 5 horses from eating a bowl of beans









6 or 7 horses for me!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

If anyone's interested, go to the AudiWorld forum and see what the APR people are saying. Zakurie's case is likely a dyno problem, not their s/w.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Yeah i just dont understand how those #'s are even possible, i wish Chris could comment








I would assume the heat could have a LITTLE effect on the turbos not performing up to par and maybe a little drop off but thats not even close to where its supposed to be


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Yeah i just dont understand how those #'s are even possible, i wish Chris could comment










Is there a dyno anywhere... did they give you the raw data file.
Its very very possible that in the heat the TB is closing due to intake temps being too high. Its a new car, new engine, entirely new managament system. Its gonna take some time for the companies to find all the little factory safety things hidden in the code.
The fact that it made decent torque but no HP would lead me to believe that possibly its closing the TB or opening the DV on the top end due to torque readings being to high (problem with many early ME7... 1.8t... chips) and the car is pulling back via several methods it has.
If there are logs of boost, timing or throttle position you can probably get a better idea of whats happening. Even just looking at the raw data for the dyno if it falls off sharply then its probably doing one of the above.
Any chance to get a dyno posted up or a copy of the data file from the runs?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Headache is still here, but I can actually type this morning.
First things first, they definitely had a problem with the dyno and the DSG. When I brought the car in and they saw it was DSG, they said it was gonna take awhile, maybe 1.5-2 hours for both dynos and the software update. It ended up taking no less than 4 hours, during which, they had to call someone (presumably someone at APR) to ask how to dyno the DSG.
After the software update, they dyno'ed it again a few times. The first couple times, they pulled the increase of 5hp and 50 lbs/ft torque. Then they said the numbers dropped (at least hp dropped below) and they were pretty confident that it was the heat in the shop, the heat of the engine, and the outside temperature (which climbed really high in the late afternon yesterday and fried a plant in my apartment).
They gave me a printout of the data and graph (I don't have a scanner), which is as follows:
Before APR: HP 166.5 @ 5500rpm & Torque 180.00 @ 3500rpm
After APR: HP 171.9 @ 6000 rpm & Torque 228.9 @ 3500rpm
Due to the headache, I drove maybe 20 miles, mostly in traffic. There is more power and very early on! After 2000prm, the car pulls a lot harder than before the upgrade. At first I noticed a slight increase in torque steer, but I couldn't get the car to do it again. Maybe I was just a little eager, but the exhaust seemed to be a bit louder as well.


_Modified by zakurie at 7:22 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

I think that's what we're all eagerly awaiting.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Zakurie, did you consider asking for some type of refund since the #'s are not,or did not come out to what was advertised( i wonder where liability lies, if there is any)? I cant assume you are very happy with the results. Im getting a little nervous myself about spending that type of loot for something that may or may not work as specified.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

_Modified by zakurie at 4:04 PM 8-17-2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

no wonder you were not


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

I can't comment on happines until I drive a bit more. What I experienced briefly yesterday was nice, and I am looking forward to more driving time today.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

keep us posted. im sure everyone wants as much info on this as pos. Thanx


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_I can't comment on happines until I drive a bit more. What I experienced briefly yesterday was nice, and I am looking forward to more driving time today.

ok it's 1210pm in cali.... Zak should be out driving around during his lunch break








come back with good news please!?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

I did drive over 100 miles today on the 280 (hilly and curvy) to SF and then across, UP and DOWN the city. 
GOOD news! I'm pretty sure the dyno numbers are inaccurate. The increase in power and torque are instantly obvious. The software is the real deal!
Pros: The engine is still very smooth, maybe even a bit smoother. A lot of increased power off the line and at lower gears/speed/rpm. The DSG with more power will blow you away (those without DSG will be sorry!!). The sports suspension feels more responsive and pronounced. Surprisingly, despite the extra power/torque, the wheels do not chirp. Buy now and get a 2nd program free when available. Can already see the trip computer showing an increase in gas mileage (which is good, since I paid $3.07 per gallon of gas today!!!)
Cons: There is a touch of torque steer, but not much and it isn't always there. No other programs yet (but buy now and get a 2nd program free when available). Thats all I can come up with after a day.
Conclusion: APR isn't lying! Am I happy? **** yes! After a day and a nice drive, I can highly recommend this software upgrade. You will be amazed at the results and the ability of the 2.0T FSI engine.
_Modified by zakurie at 4:04 PM 8-17-2005_


_Modified by zakurie at 4:05 PM 8-17-2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Sounds good (for a guy who got it for free, i would not expect anything else







) No disrespect Zakurie, but how could the dyno lie ? facts are facts no? Im not trying to start isht but you sound like a guy who might have a inside intrest in the marketing of advertising of the apr software. Im being a bit critical here but i smell... well you get the idea.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

I in no way have any affiliation with APR. I have never contacted, been contacted, or been in touch with anyone at APR.


_Modified by zakurie at 4:05 PM 8-17-2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Just checkin







I can tell by your response (and lack of hostility







) that is the case. I was not trying to piss you off Zakurie, but I almost get mad that you are not more disappointed with the results (free or not). maybe a DSG issue, as you and Chris mentioned as a possibility.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

No worries.
I really think there was an issue dynoing the DSG. Check out the APR announcement post on the audiworld forums. I believe it was Stephen from APR that posted that the dyno results didn't seem right and that it might be cause of the DSG.
I was there when the entire time the worked with the car and they clearly had issues with the DSG. And even with the results, my drive today was awesome.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Well i guess you cant be too mad you would still spank the rest of us on the road


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

BTW i hate Audiworld forum (basically cause of its format) it gets on my nerves but i will def. check it out!


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Ha ha. Damn straight!
I hate that forum too, but I check it a little. And it got me a free software upgrade.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Zakurie, i could not find the post you were refering to over there which forum was it in?


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.audiworld.com/forum/a3.html
Its in the A3 forum on the page that is currently showing, about a third of the way down, right below a post about A3 vs. Jetta. The title of the post is: APR launches world renowned software for your A3!!


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Thanx Zakurie great info!!!!
Quote from Audiworld Forums
Posted by Stephen/APR on 2005-08-12 06:30:27
In Reply to: Attention APR people...what's up with this?? posted by Timmay on 2005-08-11 23:20:44
"Sounds like problems with the dyno or other issues in the readings. We would not advertise these numbers without the testing to go with them. Is the car a DSG? If it is that would change things in regards to dynoing the car. Also the torque numbers were at the wheels. Both the hp and tq numbers we advertise are crank numbers. Sounds like more info is needed to get to the bottom of this one."

DSG,causing problems







No but really i need someone with the manual to get this software to put my mind at ease.....


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

What manual is that?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

The only 6sp avial for the a3


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Its a little late. ha ha.


_Modified by zakurie at 11:50 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Dude are oyu busting my balls right now? manual or dsg what else is there?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_Its a little late. ha ha.

_Modified by zakurie at 11:50 PM 8-12-2005_

How bad is it that we are on here at 3am? I just got home from the movies with my wife. we saw "Stealth" good movie but wore me out!!!


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

I got it a post or two back. But, I am up way past my bedtime and a little delirious.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Dude are oyu busting my balls right now? manual or dsg what else is there?

i'll clear this up. i think zak thought you meant a manual as in "owner's manual" at first

i think


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Dude are oyu busting my balls right now? manual or dsg what else is there?

Lol..you guys remind me of true Jersey/NY talk. I feel like I'm watching The Sopranos.







Only Tony S. is supposed to come out and threaten to f everybody up unless they straighten out the mess with the alleged dyno mishap.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (cwash36)*



cwash36 said:


> Thanx Zakurie great info!!!!
> Quote from Audiworld Forums
> Posted by Stephen/APR on 2005-08-12 06:30:27
> In Reply to: Attention APR people...what's up with this?? posted by Timmay on 2005-08-11 23:20:44
> ...


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_


cwash36 said:


> Thanx Zakurie great info!!!!
> Quote from Audiworld Forums
> Posted by Stephen/APR on 2005-08-12 06:30:27
> In Reply to: Attention APR people...what's up with this?? posted by Timmay on 2005-08-11 23:20:44
> ...






cwash36 said:


> A3 forum hounds know TCinOC = Timmay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (satch)*

I'm impatiently waiting, luckily I go on vacation Thursday for 10 days to SD, so I will probably get it when I get back, no sense before.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

_Modified by zakurie at 4:06 PM 8-17-2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (zakurie)*

I appreciate the offer, but no way I'll get up that far. I'm going for my sister in-laws wedding, the first weekend I'll be in Vegas for bachelor party, but after that I'll doubt I'll go further north than Disneyland.


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Just got back from a quick drive. One thing I didn't do yesterday was try out the DSG Sport mode. Wow! The DSG with the extra power is sweet.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (zakurie)*

You're making me drool over here zakurie!


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

_Modified by zakurie at 4:06 PM 8-17-2005_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (zakurie)*

Well I'll look forward to continued reports from you since you are the only one I've heard of with DSG and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif APR setup.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (zakurie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zakurie* »_Seriously, you should be. Disregard those numbers I posted, its all about the driving.

sweeet. did they need a DSG specific cable? seems there is some confusion on that still.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan, from what i understand its the same cable but the discrepancy is in the software readings during the download.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

That would make sense. I couldn't understand how the cable would be different. Anyone know what the dynos are not working well for DSG equipt vehicles? how do they get a reading from a MT? how do they get a reading from an AT? why is DSG diff?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Well, this is confusing to me. I am planning on doing an "Audi Dyno Day" here in Dallas next week. Should I not waste the money on dyno-n my car since I am DSG'd?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Well, this is confusing to me. I am planning on doing an "Audi Dyno Day" here in Dallas next week. Should I not waste the money on dyno-n my car since I am DSG'd?

I am not the authority on this, but it appears that it would be wise for you to wait. Just MO.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I'm definitely not rushing into this thing. I will wait til all the bugs are out and I hear enough positive reports, specifically DSG.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I've seen two DSG equipped cars on inertia roller dynos, with no problems. One was a 3.2tt, the other a 2.0TFSI Gti. The tt was in England, at AMD's headquarters near Oxfod and the Gti was in Valence, here in France.
In both instances the operator used the manual mode, and did the runs in fourth gear.
There should be no problem.


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Anyone know what the dynos are not working well for DSG equipt vehicles? how do they get a reading from a MT? how do they get a reading from an AT? why is DSG diff? 

Readings are obtained the same way for all transmissions, but with an AT/DSG/Tiptronic, the trick is to avoid getting a shift during the run. If you get an upshift, then there is a big RPM "valley" on the dyno plot & your results are pretty suspect. Check the plots in this thread in the 2.0T forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2122496 to see what I mean. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Well, this is confusing to me. I am planning on doing an "Audi Dyno Day" here in Dallas next week. Should I not waste the money on dyno-n my car since I am DSG'd?

It's worth a try, but there's always the possibity you'll walk away dissatisfied & thinking that you wasted your money.
Since I have not seen a DSG on a dyno, yet, I can just speculate on the best technique for getting a clean run, but Xorbe made a good suggestion in the same thread: "Sport mode, paddle up to desired gear, you got 15 seconds to nail it, let off on the gear change at 7k rpm?" With the right throttle input in 4th/sport mode, you *should* be able to get a run from 3000 to 6800 without a downshift or upshift. 

_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_I've seen two DSG equipped cars on inertia roller dynos, with no problems. One was a 3.2tt, the other a 2.0TFSI Gti. The tt was in England, at AMD's headquarters near Oxfod and the Gti was in Valence, here in France.
In both instances the operator used the manual mode, and did the runs in fourth gear.
There should be no problem.


...and another technique worth trying.
_Modified by satch at 6:11 AM 8-14-2005_

_Modified by satch at 6:16 AM 8-14-2005_

_Quote, originally posted by *Pretarion* »_Well, this is confusing to me. I am planning on doing an "Audi Dyno Day" here in Dallas next week. Should I not waste the money on dyno-n my car since I am DSG'd?

It's worth a try, but there's always the possibility that you'll walk away thinking that you wasted your money.


_Modified by satch at 6:18 AM 8-14-2005_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (satch)*

I think the problems being described are becuase the computer is fighting it not a matter of the methods the shops are using. I"ve dyno'ed autos and tip cars before. They had no problem being just placed in X gear and being run as long as you dont' hit the kick down on a standard auto you are fine. DSG like TIP you can just select a gear and mash it. However what was mentioned in some threads was that its possible that the rear wheels not moving are causing some confusion to the computer and essentially putting it in a limp mode of some sort I guess.. 
I"d try disconnecting the ABS sensors on the front wheels and doing a pull... that is the only way the car knows each wheels speed. IT will still operate normally without the sensors, it just won't have ABS which you don't need strapped to a dyno. This should allow you to just place the car in fourth gear and let her rip. I still don't get why it won't work with the rear wheels not moving since that would basically mean if you have an ABS problem your car can't drive.. and I don't know of a single car that is like that.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_I think the problems being described are becuase the computer is fighting it not a matter of the methods the shops are using. I"ve dyno'ed autos and tip cars before. They had no problem being just placed in X gear and being run as long as you dont' hit the kick down on a standard auto you are fine. DSG like TIP you can just select a gear and mash it. However what was mentioned in some threads was that its possible that the rear wheels not moving are causing some confusion to the computer and essentially putting it in a limp mode of some sort I guess...

Not sure if this point might effect the result, or you probably know it already. But could the problem be the automatic upshift even in manual mode? I mean, if you mash it, you only have that few seconds to take the reading before the it hits redline and automatically shifts up.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
Not sure if this point might effect the result, or you probably know it already. But could the problem be the automatic upshift even in manual mode? I mean, if you mash it, you only have that few seconds to take the reading before the it hits redline and automatically shifts up.

You run the dyno between set RPM points (or mph).. so if the auto shift point was at 6500 rpm.. youd be able to get an accurate dyno between 2500 or whatever start point and 6499 rpm.. Depending on the type of dyno the run could be anywhere from 3 seconds to 2 minutes if you wanted to.. On an inertia dyno like most dynojets are its just a drum with a known weight.. The more power the car has the quicker its gonna spin that drum up to the set upper rpm point.... A 200ish whp car whether manual or automatic is gonna take the same amount of time.. So if it was manual you'd hit that point just as quickly and you'd push the clutch in and let off.. If it happens to hit that upper rpm point and shift.. you just edit the range to show only the data up that before the shift point. On a load dyno like a mustang, dynapack or dyno dynamics you could even sit there and plot each rpm point just slowly run the car in gear up to 2500 floor it take ar eading.. write it down.. 2550.. take a reading write it down. You can set up the dyno to hold that rpm point dead on.. You could set it up to hold the car at the upper rpm point right before the shift so it never shifted.. Lots of things you could do.
I am 100% confused why people are having trouble dynoing DSG cars..


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (Semtex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good job APR


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Shotta)*

I cant believe its been a week and nobody with a manual has bought the APR softwafe yet. Whos going to be the tester (not me







)


----------



## jdmoorman (May 15, 2005)

This saturday I will get a stock baseline dyno run on my MT6.
It will probably take a couple of weeks after that to do the flash (up in Orange Co.) and run the after dyno.
I'll post both runs.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (jdmoorman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill be surprised if nobody gets it before that to atleast give a butt dyno bs review.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Apparently GIAC has dyno'd an A3 with dsg .. quoting an article from audi world
-- During baseline tests on an AWD chassis dyno at GIAC in Irvine, CA, the A3 recorded a high of 202 horsepower at 6250 rpm and peak torque of 194.4 lb-ft at 3500. The torque band was relatively flat, pulling more than 175 lb-ft from about 2500 rpm up through 6300 rpm. Saran calculated the horsepower at the flywheel was 250, 10 more than he recorded on the R32.
http://www.audi-tt.org/news/04/vf-a3/content.shtml


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

That car is haldex though. So I think that may make a difference since the claims are since the rear wheels are not moving its causing problems with the trans computer.. which again I"ve never seen before with any auto or tip car don't see why it would start now as it takes data from the ABS but should just register as a fault and let the car operate as normal just like in the past.. maybe something new with DSG..


----------



## Travis06 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

I'm wondering if people are turning off the ESP before the dyno run. If the ESP is on, it will probably mess things up.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Travis06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis06* »_I'm wondering if people are turning off the ESP before the dyno run. If the ESP is on, it will probably mess things up.

It will usually disable ESP by itself once it realizes the rear wheels are not moving.. If it was staying on and activiating it would be making less power then stock so I hightly doubt its that.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

Well, this is for you Ryan.








Chipped my A3 today at H2sport by Jason. 








This would be the store.








Ummm... cable.








The final screen. A monster is born!








We went for a few runs before and after the chip and the power is very obvious. Can't say how much of an increase as I haven't done any dynos yet, but it is certainly noticeable especially around 2-4k rpm.
Got some new Falken 512 Ziex, MUCH better than the P6. Did a couple 0-100 (km/h) runs and it was in the mid to low 6s, and that was before the tires. 
Will give a more detailed review after Sunday on the track, want to break in the tires slowly this time. 



_Modified by eltonsi at 8:19 PM 8-18-2005_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Eltonsi, clearly you're talking about 0-100kph right?? You startled me for a second and I was about to order MY chip and then realized you're in Canada!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

LOL! Yes, 0-100 km/h


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Geez, can you just imagine if you were talking 0-100MPH?!?







Majority of the people around here would be chipped already!


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_ Also, all APR software is undetectable to a dealers VAG diagnostic tool.


Definetly a good product, but remember folks, that there is an over-rev log in your ECU's programing, and if the APR mapping bypasses the stock redline, it will be logged on the ECU. This CAN be recovered via a dealers vag tool. 
Just a heads up.


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*

Question: I know some people were wondering about dealerships finding your car chipped but what if the dealership is the one chipping the car?
Check it out... my dealership is an APR dealer listed on APR' website...








http://www.goapr.com/VW/dealer...0,262
Its there address and phone number. Should I call and inquire?


_Modified by volxlov at 8:03 PM 8-18-2005_


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (volxlov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volxlov* »_Question: I know some people were wondering about dealerships finding your car chipped but what if the dealership is the one chipping the car?
Check it out... my dealership is an APR dealer listed on APR' website...








http://www.goapr.com/VW/dealer...0,262
Its there address and phone number. Should I call and inquire?

_Modified by volxlov at 8:03 PM 8-18-2005_

Man, I had a dealer telling me I should chip it with GIAC. He said he's gonna get an A3 and chip it for sure. He said the mechanics are cool, and wont really trip off it, as long as you're cool. I think basically, as long as you don't fry your car, it shouldn't be too big of a deal. While I think it's good to be concerned about the potential consequences of chipping your car, I think in the end, it's not a big of a deal as people are making it out to be.


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
Man, I had a dealer telling me I should chip it with GIAC. He said he's gonna get an A3 and chip it for sure. He said the mechanics are cool, and wont really trip off it, as long as you're cool. I think basically, as long as you don't fry your car, it shouldn't be too big of a deal. While I think it's good to be concerned about the potential consequences of chipping your car, I think in the end, it's not a big of a deal as people are making it out to be.


Good luck with that. Not how it works at dealerships.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*

So perhaps you can explain why some are authorized distributors for these tuners' products?


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsleepguy* »_
Definetly a good product, but remember folks, that there is an over-rev log in your ECU's programing, and if the APR mapping bypasses the stock redline, it will be logged on the ECU. This CAN be recovered via a dealers vag tool. 
Just a heads up.

This can happen on a bone stock ECU.... has nothing to do with being chipped.


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
This can happen on a bone stock ECU.... has nothing to do with being chipped.

Ya but there are only a few reasons for an over-rev code and one of them is aftermarket mapping. Thats what I'm saying, they see the code, they may check further. They check the volume of the drive and see its different, and they know there is other software that did not come from Audi.


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_So perhaps you can explain why some are authorized distributors for these tuners' products?









We have a dealership here that sells APR and installs it in one of there bays right in the dealership. A 1.8T owner had a serious issue with a turbo under warrenty, they did not help him out.....at ALL. Warrenty Voided by VW.
Now find me anywhere on any corperate VW/Audi website that says that it supports any non-vw/audi software, and I will appologize to everyone on this thread. The fact is that each dealership does what they do as a business, and supplies what the consumers want....but remember that a dealership is NOT owned by VW/Audi.....and VW/Audi will void your warrenty.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsleepguy* »_
Ya but there are only a few reasons for an over-rev code and one of them is aftermarket mapping. Thats what I'm saying, they see the code, they may check further. They check the volume of the drive and see its different, and they know there is other software that did not come from Audi. 

Aftermarket chips have nothing to do with the over rev code... It can happen on a 100% bone stock car and it does all the time.. The code will throw if you held the car at high rpms and never even hit the rev limiter just sat kind of near it for 2-3 seconds on a car that has never been touched.


----------



## CMcLeod (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi. New to this board.
Had the APR 93 chip upgrade installed Wednesday of this week, and am very pleased with the performance inprovement SOTP...no dyno numbers before/after, but did some informal timed runs from 55-75MPH in 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th gears, and picked up 1-1.5 seconds over stock...nick kick in the butt! Torque steer is slightly more noticable, but not bad. This makes the need for better brakes much more critical...


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Aftermarket chips have nothing to do with the over rev code... It can happen on a 100% bone stock car and it does all the time.. The code will throw if you held the car at high rpms and never even hit the rev limiter just sat kind of near it for 2-3 seconds on a car that has never been touched.

Yes, I know. But what if a stealership checks the volume of the ECU and finds its not spec? They can only assume its other software. No?
A tech told me they check when they see over rev codes. I hope he is blowing air out his butt, cuz I would love this product, but I just don't know if he was truthful or and azzhat.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsleepguy* »_
Yes, I know. But what if a stealership checks the volume of the ECU and finds its not spec? They can only assume its other software. No?
A tech told me they check when they see over rev codes. I hope he is blowing air out his butt, cuz I would love this product, but I just don't know if he was truthful or and azzhat.


There apparently is a block for them to see a check sum number for from what I have been told by a tech at the dealer they never check them or even know how to compare them. I've worked in the dealer in the past and sorry but they never check that sort of thing becuase its common lots of cars come in with that code.. You come in with a rod through the block.. they are gonna do some investigation.. Other then that nope their job is not to piss the customer off. And unlike what people try and make you believe they do not go around trying to void warranties


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
There apparently is a block for them to see a check sum number for from what I have been told by a tech at the dealer they never check them or even know how to compare them. I've worked in the dealer in the past and sorry but they never check that sort of thing becuase its common lots of cars come in with that code.. You come in with a rod through the block.. they are gonna do some investigation.. Other then that nope their job is not to piss the customer off. And unlike what people try and make you believe they do not go around trying to void warranties

The turbo lets go and spills oil into your DP, they are going to check no?


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsleepguy* »_
The turbo lets go and spills oil into your DP, they are going to check no?

Your turbo lets go and spills oil into your DP on a chipped car what are you doing at the dealer trying to get it warrantied?... whats your point?


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Your turbo lets go and spills oil into your DP on a chipped car what are you doing at the dealer trying to get it warrantied?... whats your point?

My point is if something goes wrong with your drivetrain under warrenty, they can find out about non oem software and they will void your warrenty.
So, again, I want to point out for the peeps that think there warrenty will not be voided because the aftermarket software is undetectable, to beware. That if they look they can find.
Will they put two and two together.....thats another question.


----------



## converge (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*

my jetta 1.8t was GIAC'd for 4 years and i never had an issue with my dealer. granted i never had any major warranty work done, just faulty sensors, catalytic convertor, water pump, the usual VW B.S. actually i got flack a couple of times for my aftermarket stereo, but never the chip.


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (converge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *converge* »_my jetta 1.8t was GIAC'd for 4 years and i never had an issue with my dealer. granted i never had any major warranty work done, just faulty sensors, catalytic convertor, water pump, the usual VW B.S. actually i got flack a couple of times for my aftermarket stereo, but never the chip.

Your chipped now?
I'm really diggin this engine. Its much better than my 1.8T. The APR numbers are giving me fits.....they are awesome.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*

i'm going next week to get mine done, thinking about it is killing me.


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_i'm going next week to get mine done, thinking about it is killing me.

Are you going to see Dave and Jason @ H2Sport?


----------



## converge (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsleepguy* »_Your chipped now?
I'm really diggin this engine. Its much better than my 1.8T. The APR numbers are giving me fits.....they are awesome.

my A3 is not chipped yet but it will be.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Finally....APR (mrsleepguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsleepguy* »_Are you going to see Dave and Jason @ H2Sport?

That i am, they are the only APR dealers in the province.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Tell him you are from the A3 group on vortex. I doubt they will give you a discount, but I'm sure Jason might throw in some VAG-COM stuff for free.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Review from my day at the track...
Very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The tires have a lot to do with it too but you could feel a huge difference between 2500-6000. You could really feel the car jumping out of corners. Let's put it this way, I'm no Professional Race driver, but the engine made up for some of my bad turns. It's like, ops... too late on the brakes... arggg drifted a little, tires squeelling like crazy, lost a lot of speed... oh well, floor it and psssss, you are back up there. The sound of the turbo is sweet as well. 
One thing that really surprised me is how smooth this chip is. It doesn't feel like it's accerating until you look at the speedometer, before you know it, it's brake time. If you have never driven the stock A3, you wouldn't know that this car was chipped.
Things that I'll be work on next year. (after winter) Suspension needs an upgrade, sway bar and perhaps some track tires. The track we go to is a little tricky with lots of curves, hence the horsepower/torque on this A3 is way more than I need, handling will be my priority now.
Now if they can somehow fix or find a way to do a dyno on these DSG, would like to see some numbers. Will post some pics on the Toronto thread a lil later.


_Modified by eltonsi at 9:04 PM 8-21-2005_


----------



## ec_893 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Review from my day at the track...
Very impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The tires have a lot to do with it too but you could feel a huge difference between 2500-6000. You could really feel the car jumping out of corners. Let's put it this way, I'm no Professional Race driver, but the engine made up for some of my bad turns. It's like, ops... too late on the brakes... arggg drifted a little, tires squeelling like crazy, lost a lot of speed... oh well, floor it and psssss, you are back up there. The sound of the turbo is sweet as well. 
One thing that really surprised me is how smooth this chip is. It doesn't feel like it's accerating until you look at the speedometer, before you know it, it's brake time. If you have never driven the stock A3, you wouldn't know that this car was chipped.
_Modified by eltonsi at 9:04 PM 8-21-2005_

Try to get this into perspectives, what kinds of car you could keep up and pass on the straight? Did you experience any heat soak throughout the session? What about the coolant temp? Was the new power too much for the brakes?


_Modified by ec_893 at 1:34 AM 8/22/2005_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, we didn't go all out, so it's basically 4-6 laps and then you let your car cool down. We weren't really racing against each other or anything. 
I don't really find "what cars I could keep up with" a fair judgement as skill has more to do with it then the actual engine as this is not an oval course. But for whatever it's worth, I kept up to some RSX Type S, WRX, Mazda 3s... But still no match for the M3s, RX8, Z4 (highly modified). But again, the handling of the car has more to do with this than the engine on this type of track.
The coolant temp is fine, but without any exhaust gauge I was unable to really tell how hot it really was. The stock brakes actually held up pretty well. Yes, they are soft and can definitely be better, but I wouldn't say it's the new chip that's causing the problem.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

great to hear you're enjoying the chip. can your track time your 1/4 mile?


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Well, we didn't go all out, so it's basically 4-6 laps and then you let your car cool down. We weren't really racing against each other or anything. 
I don't really find "what cars I could keep up with" a fair judgement as skill has more to do with it then the actual engine as this is not an oval course. But for whatever it's worth, I kept up to some RSX Type S, WRX, Mazda 3s... But still no match for the M3s, RX8, Z4 (highly modified). But again, the handling of the car has more to do with this than the engine on this type of track.
The coolant temp is fine, but without any exhaust gauge I was unable to really tell how hot it really was. The stock brakes actually held up pretty well. Yes, they are soft and can definitely be better, but I wouldn't say it's the new chip that's causing the problem.

What track? Mosport DDT?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (mrsleepguy)*

Shannonville Nelson.
And Ryan, I can't, it's not a straight away drag track.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Thanx for the info. I suspect that an oval track would serve as a better barometer of what the chip is really all about, with longer straights,into,and out of corners. Im glad to see you are happy with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Just got off the phone with my local guy (CT). He told me $599 plus $85 labor plus tax. 93 octane program offered only on east coast. 91 octane on west coast. Where can I get in on a group buy and what will I save? I will drive to NJ or NY.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (snaprhead7)*

I got chipped today, and i have to say it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . There is a very noticable jump in torque in the mid range rpms. The car is quick to begin with but after it is F'n quick. I can't wait to dyno it and get it on a 1/4 mile.
You really get put back in your seat. I love you APR.
Oh and according to the guys who chipped the car APR is working on an exhuast and program combo that would output something like 270hp. YUMMY
































_Modified by LeeA3 at 3:13 PM 8/22/2005_


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_I got chipped today, and i have to say it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . There is a very noticable jump in torque in the mid range rpms. The car is quick to begin with but after it is F'n quick. I can't wait to dyno it and get it on a 1/4 mile.
You really get put back in your seat. I love you APR.
Oh and according to the guys who chipped the car APR is working on an exhuast and program combo that would output something like 270hp. YUMMY





























_Modified by LeeA3 at 3:13 PM 8/22/2005_
congrats, enjoy it.
where is the apr shop in toronto?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_And Ryan, I can't, it's not a straight away drag track.

 Got it. Thanks. Well enjoy never-the-less. Looks like the Toronto APR guy will be busy after this review. I will wait for REVO to come out.. evaluate the setup, including the SPS 'remote control' boxes you can get, to change your own settings.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Its not in toronto, its in Georgetown. Its the same place where eltonsi went. The guys there are great. http://www.h2sport.com
They did some vag-com for me. They turned of the seatbelt chime and now my windows go down with the remote. Its great.


----------



## mrsleepguy (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_Its not in toronto, its in Georgetown. Its the same place where eltonsi went. The guys there are great. http://www.h2sport.com
They did some vag-com for me. They turned of the seatbelt chime and now my windows go down with the remote. Its great.









Yup, known them for several years....good guys. Dave is the funny looking gay guy, and Jason is the *******. But don't let there appearance distrub you, they are top notch mechanics and know VW/Audi products better than the engineers that built them.
Two thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (mrsleepguy)*

just got my a3 flashed today.... woooo man... now this car has a whole new fun level of driving! 
got it done at BARtuning in Houston. Excellent place to go..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best money spent ever..... on this car....


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sqcomltwin* »_just got my a3 flashed today.... woooo man... now this car has a whole new fun level of driving! 
got it done at BARtuning in Houston. Excellent place to go..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best money spent ever..... on this car....









Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great to see you like it.......we also have a turbo back exhaust comming out soon+software for it...numbers will follow shortly...


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sqcomltwin* »_just got my a3 flashed today.... woooo man... now this car has a whole new fun level of driving! 
got it done at BARtuning in Houston. Excellent place to go..... best money spent ever..... on this car.... 

I'm glad to see that you are enjoying it as much as i am.
I opened it up on a straight away today it was just spectacular. The car just took off. The tourque is impressive.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semtex* »_
Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great to see you like it.......we also have a turbo back exhaust comming out soon+software for it...numbers will follow shortly...

Ben, i spoke to Chris today about this. and then i talked to mike at B&B, i HOPE to have it on the care for dubfest. please pull the strings you can.
cant wait to get it all done.


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

yup i opened it up on quite a few straight aways yesterday and im waiting on the turbobackk exhaust as well!


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*

Reading about all these happy customers is making it hard for me to wait for Revo and GIAC







If i could see an actual dyno of the after #'s i might have to jump on it. It seems as if the boys in Canada are getting the software now and asking questions (dynos) later







Im soo jealous. this has to be the most patience i have shown for something i really really want ever!!!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_ If i could see an actual dyno of the after #'s i might have to jump on it. 








good call. WHAT is the hold-up with the dynos?


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Well from what i have read the guys in texas have been going to BAR tuning who does not have a dyno. the same goes for H2 Sport which is where i believe all the TOronto crew is going. Patience is a virtue, but im not sure i can resist much longer.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

you're right. it's the TO guys above the border, and the southern crew, mainly in texas. No east-coasters yet... Wonder why.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Cuz we are ALL waiting for Chris (PD Performance) and Revo


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Finding a dyno is easier said then done. If i could get my hands on one it would be dynoed in a second. 
And cwash, there are no questions, once you feel it there is nothing but sheer joy.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Cuz we are ALL waiting for Chris (PD Performance) and Revo









werd . . . . that and GIAC and OCT . . .


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_Finding a dyno is easier said then done. If i could get my hands on one it would be dynoed in a second. 
And cwash, there are no questions, once you feel it there is nothing but sheer joy.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif does the software eliminate the gov, ie top speed limiter or have you not gotten that far yet







. THe interesting thing stock, was that when i went 130 or whatever the top speed was,it seemed to hold the speed when i kept the pedal on the floor rather than shut down which is different then other cars ive owned.( i could be mistaken as its been awhile since i went that fast







)


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

at 130mph, it shut cut the fuel for a second or two. it's dangerous to be driving that fast, but I think the fuel cut-off is dangerous too.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

i'm not sure, i've been up to 140km but thats nothing i haven't had the opportunity to break any land speed records yet. I will let you know when it happends.


----------



## CMcLeod (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Yes, the APR software removes (actually, raises it above the gearing / RPM limit according to APR) 130 MPH limit...and yes, I tested it...up to about 140 MPH. Smooth as glass


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (CMcLeod)*

Good to know, now i can go out and set those land speed records


----------



## jdmoorman (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Does anyone in the Southern California area have any experience with
GMG Racing, Santa Ana
or
Hartmann Mortorsports, Irvine?
They are the closest APR dealers to San Diego.
I would like to do the flash on Sept 2 or 3, if I can get a good recommendation (the dieselgeek short shifter goes in this weekend).
I *WILL* do an after dyno to compare to my previously posted stock dyno run.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (CMcLeod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMcLeod* »_...and yes, I tested it...up to about 140 MPH. Smooth as glass


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_i'm not sure, i've been up to 140km but thats nothing i haven't had the opportunity to break any land speed records yet. I will let you know when it happends.

I didnt ask if you were beaking any speed records, or if it was something to brag about, i just proposed a question whether or not the limiter was removed tough guy. Simply trying to gather info.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Sorry cwash i don't get your panties in a bunch i will let you know as soon as it try. Pardon me for trying to crack a bad joke.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_i'm not sure, i've been up to 140km but thats nothing i haven't had the opportunity to break any land speed records yet. I will let you know when it happends.

Still pretty funny though


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_Sorry cwash i don't get your panties in a bunch i will let you know as soon as it try. Pardon me for trying to crack a bad joke. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























and one for good luck


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

If i get the apr chip, shoud i also get one of these....
http://forgemotorsport.com/ima...T.jpg
??


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Hey Lee, allot of the dsg guys are sayin that the software is good mid and high end. What about off the line/down low?


----------



## CMcLeod (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (vw_streetrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_streetrider* »_If i get the apr chip, shoud i also get one of these....
http://forgemotorsport.com/ima...T.jpg
??
















I understand that it's an atmospheric blow off valve, but what is the benifit? Is is just to make the turbo 'pop off' noise louder?


_Modified by CMcLeod at 2:48 PM 8-24-2005_


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (CMcLeod)*

yes unless you like noise it serves no purpose vs. the diverter valve the car is allready equiped with.


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (cwash36)*

lol, i like noise...


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (CMcLeod)*

In the lower rpms... i feel more of a push but not as significant as the mid to highs. I just got the steering wheel sensitivity done and it makes the car turn a whole lot better!!!!!
And yes the forge BOV is just louder sounds....


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sqcomltwin* »_In the lower rpms... i feel more of a push but not as significant as the mid to highs. I just got the steering wheel sensitivity done and it makes the car turn a whole lot better!!!!!
And yes the forge BOV is just louder sounds....

What did yo have the wheel set to? I think mine was 6. Uwe was the odd ball at the vagbq at 8


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sqcomltwin* »_In the lower rpms... i feel more of a push but not as significant as the mid to highs. I just got the steering wheel sensitivity done and it makes the car turn a whole lot better!!!!!
And yes the forge BOV is just louder sounds....

I just got mine in the mail today (Forge BOV), I will try to install it later 2nite for those interested.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_I just got mine in the mail today (Forge BOV), I will try to install it later 2nite for those interested.









Def.interested. I just ordered one.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pretarion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Hey Lee, allot of the dsg guys are sayin that the software is good mid and high end. What about off the line/down low?

sqcomltwin is right. There is an increase in the low rpms but the biggest and most noticable increase is in the mid rpms.
But i have to say its as smooth as silk. If someone was to drive this car for the first time the would never know it was chipped. The program is awsome.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

Interesting with regard to the smoothness, cause i have heard that with the MKIV 1.8's the APR software is supposed to be among the hardest hitting. REVO,and GIAC are typically the smoother more linear software. Bottom line, as ive said allready in this thread, your high praise is making it hard for me to be patient


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

I've heard the same thing about the 1.8 and the guys at H2 Sport repeated it. But this stuff is amazing.
In this case i think patience is not a vertue


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*

cwash my wheel is at 6 also i believe..... the tech said he could make it higher but i thought it was perfect were he put it...


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*

do you know where he put it exactly? I would love to set mine a bit stiffer if you can verify.


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

i'll have to call tomorrow and talk to my buddy up there and see.. not exactly sure.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (sqcomltwin)*

i think i will have a tech at work do my steering tomorrow, we already did the windows.
setting for the steering is what, 1-15 or 12, normally set at 8?
i forget


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*

at our get together, 2 of the 3 sports were 6, 1 was 8 and the 2 premiums were 6. Uwe, as i mentioned was at 8 stock for some reason. this is off the top of my head. my short term memory no longer exists for reasons i wont mention here







, and long term (ie moore than a day) forget about it








There is a post regarding our results from the vagbq somewhere. i dont feel like looking for it right now


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_ my short term memory no longer exists for reasons i wont mention here









This was the smiley you were suppose to use->














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ec_893 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_
sqcomltwin is right. There is an increase in the low rpms but the biggest and most noticable increase is in the mid rpms.
But i have to say its as smooth as silk. If someone was to drive this car for the first time the would never know it was chipped. The program is awsome.

Just want to know, how's the fuel consumption after the chip upgrade? If we install a turboback exhaust later on, do we need to buy another program again? If that's the case, it'll be better to wait to install everything at once and save some $$$.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (ec_893)*

There is no change in fuel consumption, other then the fact that you hit the pedal harder cause you want that feeling again.
Depending on the exhaust you get depend if you get the program now. If you want he APR exhaust then you are better off waiting, you might be able to get a package deal.


----------



## CMcLeod (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (LeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeeA3* »_
Depending on the exhaust you get depend if you get the program now. If you want he APR exhaust then you are better off waiting, you might be able to get a package deal.

When I had APR install the software upgrade, I was shown an exhaust prototype (installed on another A3) that they were testing on the dyno. I asked about my newly installed software and any upgrade that might be required with the addition of the exhaust...APR (Chris) said if I had purchased the upgrade (which obviously I was) and purchased the exhaust from them later, they would upgrade the software for free...I'm sure this would be limited to using their exhaust. I don't want to speak for them, but it would make good business sense to do this IMHO...


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (CMcLeod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMcLeod* »_When I had APR install the software upgrade, I was shown an exhaust prototype (installed on another A3) that they were testing on the dyno. I asked about my newly installed software and any upgrade that might be required with the addition of the exhaust...APR (Chris) said if I had purchased the upgrade (which obviously I was) and purchased the exhaust from them later, they would upgrade the software for free...I'm sure this would be limited to using their exhaust. I don't want to speak for them, but it would make good business sense to do this IMHO...

That makes sense to me


----------



## zakurie (Oct 6, 2004)

Fuel consumption is clearly improved.
I've been driving much faster and getting slightly better gas mileage. If only I could drive slower.....


----------



## jdmoorman (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (jdmoorman)*

Bump
Does anyone have any experience with either of these APR dealers. . .?

_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Does anyone in the Southern California area have any experience with
GMG Racing, Santa Ana
or
Hartmann Mortorsports, Irvine?
They are the closest APR dealers to San Diego.
I would like to do the flash on Sept 2 or 3, if I can get a good recommendation (the dieselgeek short shifter goes in this weekend).
I *WILL* do an after dyno to compare to my previously posted stock dyno run.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jdmoorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Bump
Does anyone have any experience with either of these APR dealers. . .?


I had asked the same questions on the AW board because they are all located within a few miles of me. Someone from APR replied to my post that those distributors are not trained on the A3 software yet. He wrote the following:
*******************************************************
They are the only ones in your area that are trained and ready for the ME9 2.0T engines right now.
Ingolstadt West
6933 Canoga Avenue
Suite 7
Canoga Park, CA 91303 28 miles
Detail Map 866.464.2834 
http://www.ingolstadtwest.com 
I hope this helps.
Stephen/APR
*******************************************************
Hope this helps.


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

Without trying to sound cheap (though it may be the case), do APR's prices tend to go down when the demand falls off? I'm still breaking my A3 in and I want to get through that before I chip it. Will prices drop at all in a few months or is $599 the going rate for any newer program?
$299 seemed to be the norm for aftermarket chips for my e36 m3, so my view may be a bit skewed...


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (EmpireNine)*

From what I've seen on the 1.8T chips, don't expect any dramatic discounting. You might see a $100 off the base software price, or special deals like: buy for $599 + 1 program & get all additional programs free. The best deals are available at the bigger shows & during seasonal promotions.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (satch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satch* »_ The best deals are available at the bigger shows & during seasonal promotions.

but if you go to a show and get a deal on APR and only 1 program is out, you would be screwed when the 2nd comes out?


----------



## satch (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
but if you go to a show and get a deal on APR and only 1 program is out, you would be screwed when the 2nd comes out?

Not exactly screwed, just not full functionality right away. Right now, as far as I know, they are still able to burn 1 program per ECU (91 or 93 octane file), but they are offering a 2nd program free for the early adopters-- thinking that most people will also want a stock map, once their switching module (EMCS) is available for these ECUs. Once you have that, you'll be able to switch between performance & stock programs -- & among other programs if you add them (fault code erase, lockout, and 100 octane-- which I assume they'll come up with).
Too bad the base list price for Audi software is $599, whereas their VW software is $499.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (satch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *satch* »_ but they are offering a 2nd program free for the early adopters-- thinking that most people will also want a stock map 

but if you get the 1st program installed at a show. and the installer is not from your area, it would be more difficult to catch up and get the free 2nd program.


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_but if you get the 1st program installed at a show. and the installer is not from your area, it would be more difficult to catch up and get the free 2nd program.

Not really, the only thing you might have to do is pay for the installation of the second program.
We record all the VIN numbers,customers info, and burn dates in our database...this will allow us to identify everyone that has purchased before we released the switching functionality.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semtex* »_
We record all the VIN numbers,customers info, and burn dates in our database.

I bet AoA would love to get their hands on that


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_I bet AoA would love to get their hands on that









But they wont


----------

